# Can't Hold His Licker



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax loves to lick people. I have never met another dog who was more prone to laying a bunch of wet kisses on everyone he meets. Is this a V trait, or do I simply have a very mushy dog?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper only licks when you put your face next to his. He doesn't lick anything else. :


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We refer to Ruby's licks as kisses. She does this to all people and animals she sees. My poor cat gets many kisses when Ruby sees him first thing in the morning out of her crate. I think he secretly likes it even though he smacks her. Like clock work, every morning he is waiting for Ruby. At doggie daycare, the workers tell me she stops at every kennel to give kisses To all of the dogs. 

I'm noticing lately with people she licks their feet probably since she can't get to their face.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

Chloe gives little licks. Bailey gives it everything he's got!

Rod


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Lucy licks people all the time. After she drinks water, when we get out of the shower, when we put on lotion and just for fun. Chevy just licks when we first get home to say hi and then you put your face down for kisses.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie gives gentle, little licks... right on my nose or on my cheek. It seems to me that they are displays of affection. What I mean is, I don't think he just wants a taste of me. HA-Ha!


----------



## rescue73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hannah's enjoys to lick all people that she meets. She is truely an amazing dog!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Not only does Tanner lick me and everyone that comes over to our house, but he will lick the sheets, blankets, the couch and towels. He's a licking machine!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie has never been a big licker and will lick us only if we put our faces in her face  She does love to lick my better half's head for some reason. Maybe she thinks it's a small animal on it or something... : She will lick our feet sometimes, but I gotta say the kitchen floor is by far her favorite!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

tanners_mama said:


> Not only does Tanner lick me and everyone that comes over to our house, but he will lick the sheets, blankets, the couch and towels. He's a licking machine!


Yeah, Rosie--now 2 years old--has become an even more avid licker than ever, including not only our faces but also our bed sheets and clothing. Weird. Anything with our scent on it will do, I guess. And sometimes she gets into long licking sessions of, say, your calf or forearm while you're trying to sleep.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

When Kaylee sits in my lap watching TV she licks my sleeve or the arm of the chair until it is soaked. She also loves to lick my hands for minutes on end. My GSP used to do the same thing.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If I don't want Sam to lick me, I don't give him a chance to lick me. SIMPLE. Dogs are simple we humans make them complicated.


----------

